
How companies hire software engineers - kintalo
https://github.com/Jobeir/how-companies-hire
======
kaikai
This is great! I just submitted a PR to fix a broken link.

~~~
kintalo
Thanks kaikai! I managed to read your mind and fixed the broken link right
before your PR. Thanks for checking it out and the feedback.

